# New to me Stihl FS 52 ....



## Rudedog

I just picked up a Stihl homeowner trimmer. It's an FS 52. I fulled with it about 15 minutes and actually have it running very well. I like it because my FS 110 is too much around my wife's flower bed. Can anyone help me with a pdf manual? I tried Stihl's site but they didn't show this model.


----------



## AVB

Rudedog said:


> I just picked up a Stihl homeowner trimmer. It's an FS 52. I fulled with it about 15 minutes and actually have it running very well. I like it because my FS 110 is too much around my wife's flower bed. Can anyone help me with a pdf manual? I tried Stihl's site but they didn't show this model.



This maybe not exactly want you want but the FS52 is not list but the use of the FS56 Instruction manual is probably very close since the FS48, FS52 and FS56 use the same parts.

http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/FS-56-56R-56C-56RC-Trimmer-Instruction-Manual.pdf

and the parts manual is http://www.motoculture-jean.fr/upload/pdf/FS48_FS52_FS56.pdf


----------



## Rudedog

Thanks a bunch!


----------

